# Phrag. Inca Fire



## SlipperFan (Aug 11, 2009)

At least that's what I think it is. It was stuck in a pot with another, different, Phrag that was identified correctly. 

Leo, what do you think??? Anyone else???

Andean Fire x besseae


----------



## toddybear (Aug 11, 2009)

Darned if I know but it's a beauty either way!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi Dot, 
Usually Inca Fire looks very similar to Jason Fisher, a deep velvet red or red-orange. Your flower looks like it has longifolium as a recent parent. Inca Embers is (Andean Fire x longifolium), that is one possibility. Another might be After-Glo (Sorcerer's Apprentice x Eric Young) - what ever it is, it has longifolium as a recent parent or grandparent. No tag at all?


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 12, 2009)

no idea, but very nice flower!!! Jean


----------



## e-spice (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes like Leo pointed out, longifolium is somewhere in the background (which Inca Fire doesn't have). The "teeth" on either side of the pouch is a giveaway that longifolium is in the background.

e-spice


----------



## phrag guy (Aug 12, 2009)

nice flower,Inca Fire does look similar to Jason Fisher


----------



## NYEric (Aug 12, 2009)

Inca Embers!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 12, 2009)

Interesting. My first thought was Inca Embers. But after looking at a few on the internet and becoming totally confused, I decided to try Inca Fire.

Leo, it was in the same pot with another Phrag -- unfortunately I don't remember which one. But it was clear that the other Phrag was correctly named, and when this one bloomed, it was very different from the correctly named one. When I repotted it, it was clear that they were two separate plants.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 12, 2009)

:clap: still NICE whatever it may be! :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Aug 13, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Leo, it was in the same pot with another Phrag --


- Why?


----------



## GaryB (Aug 13, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Inca Embers!



I agree.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Aug 13, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Interesting. My first thought was Inca Embers. But after looking at a few on the internet and becoming totally confused, I decided to try Inca Fire.
> 
> Leo, it was in the same pot with another Phrag -- unfortunately I don't remember which one. But it was clear that the other Phrag was correctly named, and when this one bloomed, it was very different from the correctly named one. When I repotted it, it was clear that they were two separate plants.



I have had the occasional seed pod open up before I could harvest. The seed then blows all over the growing area. I get the occasional volunteer seedling sprouting at random. Sometime I can make a guess as to what they are, more often I cannot guess. You might have a similar situation. If you enjoy it - keep it going, at some point it may become clear what it is.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 13, 2009)

NYEric said:


> - Why?


I dunno -- you'd have to ask the vendor it came from. Unfortunately, I don't know who it was since I don't remember which Phrag it was with. Maybe, when I bring my plants inside, I'll recognize the plant and then I'll know where it came from.



Leo Schordje said:


> I have had the occasional seed pod open up before I could harvest. The seed then blows all over the growing area. I get the occasional volunteer seedling sprouting at random. Sometime I can make a guess as to what they are, more often I cannot guess. You might have a similar situation. If you enjoy it - keep it going, at some point it may become clear what it is.


Good advice, Leo, about keeping it until...

I don't do hybridizing, but that sort of thing may have happened where it came from. The other possibility is that when someone was potting up seedlings, they got some flasks mixed up and happened to pot up two dissimilar seedlings.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 14, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> I dunno -- you'd have to ask the vendor it came from. Unfortunately, I don't know who it was since I don't remember which Phrag it was with. Maybe, when I bring my plants inside, I'll recognize the plant and then I'll know where it came from.


:rollhappy:



SlipperFan said:


> The other possibility is that when someone was potting up seedlings, they got some flasks mixed up and happened to pot up two dissimilar seedlings.



I wish I would get some pots of mixed besseae hybrids!


----------



## P-chan (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't know enough to guess. I love staring at the photo, though!


----------

